# NRC voted 4-3 to lift the baiting and feeding ban in the Lower Peninsula



## terry

The Natural Resources Commission has voted 4-3 to lift the baiting and feeding ban in the Lower Peninsula, except in DMU 487, AKA the TB Zone, where baiting and feeding will remain prohibited. Only 2 gallons may be scattered at any one time in a 10 foot by 10 foot square area, this limit applies to both baiting AND recreational feeding. Additional details will be posted as they become available. www.michigan.gov/nrc




Thursday, June 09, 2011

Detection of CWD prions in salivary, urinary, and intestinal tissues of deer: potential mechanisms of prion shedding and transmission

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/06/detection-of-cwd-prions-in-salivary.html


Wednesday, June 08, 2011

CWD Keep the ban on deer baiting in Michigan

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/06/cwd-keep-ban-on-deer-baiting-in.html



TSS


----------



## JOHNL

I don't think that those following the 2 Gallon 10'X10' rule will hurt the herd. I just hope that the fines for over the baiting limit will be given some serious teeth. Maybe a $1000 fine for first time offenders? Another thought is why don't we lay off our Wildlife biologists, since we don't listen to them anyway?


----------



## terry

JOHNL said:


> I don't think that those following the 2 Gallon 10'X10' rule will hurt the herd. I just hope that the fines for over the baiting limit will be given some serious teeth. Maybe a $1000 fine for first time offenders? Another thought is why don't we lay off our Wildlife biologists, since we don't listen to them anyway?




2 gallon 10' X 10' rule is a joke. 


o.k., so if it's 9 feet and 11 inches X 9 feet and 11 inches, then the congregation of animals will not matter. they will not spread disease.


BUT, if it's 10 feet, and 1 inch X 10 feet and 1 inch, then the animals will spread disease. 


does anyone think these animals carry a ruler with them. 


i know hunters dont', and if they did, it would not matter. the previous feed ban could not be enforced anyway.


gimmie a break. this was nothing more than another knee jerk reaction to try and make everyone happy, and in doing so, you will still spread disease. 
they may have well just allowed all open baiting by the truck load, because when you allow any baiting at all, you will draw deer and other critters to the piles, and they will then rely on them, they become dependent, and they will congregate over the area, night, after night, after night, day after day, and spread disease, and it does not matter if it's 1 gallon, 2 gallon, or a dump truck load, the animals will know it's there, and then depend on it. but money trumps all science, and that's why we are still in this prion TSE mess. hunters will be able to sit in their blinds again and have the animals walk up to them, so they can hit them in the head and kill them if they want too, instead of even using a gun. i see no hope here, and no hunter that uses bait. a big step backwards for Michigan, and anyone that cares about the cervid population and cwd risk factors there from.

what's going to happen if worse case scenario happens, and the cervid population does start to become extinct, instead of the opposite now ???

how will those baiters and feeders feel then???

oh well, i have said enough, i have give it my best shot to try and .......

never mind. a vote has been done. it's a done deal. good luck with that. ...




:help: 


TSS


----------



## bassdisaster

terry said:


> 2 gallon 10' X 10' rule is a joke.
> 
> 
> o.k., so if it's 9 feet and 11 inches X 9 feet and 11 inches, then the congregation of animals will not matter. they will not spread disease.
> 
> 
> BUT, if it's 10 feet, and 1 inch X 10 feet and 1 inch, then the animals will spread disease.
> 
> 
> does anyone think these animals carry a ruler with them.
> 
> 
> i know hunters dont', and if they did, it would not matter. the previous feed ban could not be enforced anyway.
> 
> 
> gimmie a break. this was nothing more than another knee jerk reaction to try and make everyone happy, and in doing so, you will still spread disease.
> they may have well just allowed all open baiting by the truck load, because when you allow any baiting at all, you will draw deer and other critters to the piles, and they will then rely on them, they become dependent, and they will congregate over the area, night, after night, after night, day after day, and spread disease, and it does not matter if it's 1 gallon, 2 gallon, or a dump truck load, the animals will know it's there, and then depend on it. but money trumps all science, and that's why we are still in this prion TSE mess. hunters will be able to sit in their blinds again and have the animals walk up to them, so they can hit them in the head and kill them if they want too, instead of even using a gun. i see no hope here, and no hunter that uses bait. a big step backwards for Michigan, and anyone that cares about the cervid population and cwd risk factors there from.
> 
> what's going to happen if worse case scenario happens, and the cervid population does start to become extinct, instead of the opposite now ???
> 
> how will those baiters and feeders feel then???
> 
> oh well, i have said enough, i have give it my best shot to try and .......
> 
> never mind. a vote has been done. it's a done deal. good luck with that. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :help:
> 
> 
> TSS


If you want to live in fear then do so, no need to drag us with you!

BD


----------



## terry

bassdisaster said:


> If you want to live in fear then do so, no need to drag us with you!
> 
> BD




i don't live in fear, what i fear is ignorance. ...


kind regards,
terry


----------



## noshow

Money talks. Its all about the money, we all know that. Typical michigan, lets just hope they decide to go to an OBR and APR. But of course it probably wont happen. Finally the babies can stop crying now that they got their bottle back.


----------



## fowl

What constitutes a bait pile? If I have one pile that is 2 gallons spread over 10x10ft and then 50 ft away have another 2 gallons spread over 10x10ft, is that legal? I would call it two seperate bait piles. Seems like an unenforecable rule to me. As usual short term gratification takes precedance over long term wise stewardship of our natural resources. We'll see how this pans out. I'm guessing it wont be good.


----------



## fishindude644

Hey the worlds gonna end in dec 2012 anyway/:lol:


----------



## walle gator

That is a great point I am wondering that myself now. I don't bait but on the other hand don't have a problum with people who do but I am currious to where this new law will go. Their will be a ton of questions such as the one you are asking its going to be fun to watch all the remarks good hunting when it all starts up again.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## huntingfool43

fowl said:


> What constitutes a bait pile? If I have one pile that is 2 gallons spread over 10x10ft and then 50 ft away have another 2 gallons spread over 10x10ft, is that legal? I would call it two seperate bait piles. Seems like an unenforecable rule to me. As usual short term gratification takes precedance over long term wise stewardship of our natural resources. We'll see how this pans out. I'm guessing it wont be good.


 One 10x10 bait pile per stand. IF you go over the 2 gallons of bait per stand you are over the amont allowed.


----------



## boostfan

I just don't think it will be a big deal. If someone gives honest effort to follow the baiting rule, it will be similar density of feed to that of a apple tree. The issue will be the people who choose not to follow, but they probably were going to ignore the law either way.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bassdisaster

I have to believe the reason so many posters don't like baiting is simply GREED, if Joe down the street baits then it will diminish the chances of them seeing or shooting a deer without bait, I am NOT a baiter but this has never been a problem for me, success is in the eye of the beholder!
Bait or no bait its still Hunting!
When hunters turn on them selves the ANTI's win!

BD


----------



## anon12192013aazz

boostfan said:


> I just don't think it will be a big deal. If someone gives honest effort to follow the baiting rule, it will be similar density of feed to that of a apple tree. The issue will be the people who choose not to follow, but they probably were going to ignore the law either way.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


It is my understanding that in some areas of the NLP there is as few as 1 CO for every _TWO_ counties. One of my neighbors lets a former CO hunt on his land...where he has fed/baited deer, continuously, for time immemorial. He also plants rye and native grasses, so he is a good steward of his land, but the simple fact of the matter is that the DNR does not have the resources to enforce a baiting ban OR restriction! This latest reversal of baiting policy means practically nothing because there is not sufficient funding or staff to enforce it, one way or the other.

What's interesting to me is that outside of areas where baiting has been allowed, it is UNIVERSALLY detested by all true hunters. Go out west, or to any state where it's never been allowed, and ask any hunter what they think...they'll tell you baiting is cheating, plain n' simple. Oddly enough, I'm not really opposed to it, simply because Michigan also has a bad over-population of deer in some areas. 

Having hunted over bait several years in Wisconsin, then hunted the same exact stands for several more years, I can tell you that baiting had little to no impact on our hunting success. Adult bucks simply don't come in to bait piles during the day and especially not during the rut. _Good hunters will be just as successful, with or without bait. _

Bait piles are to deer hunting what perfect baitfish imitation lures are to fisherman: They give the intrepid sportsman confidence that might otherwise be lacking, but they don't change the outcome much at all, for people who know what they're doing. Experienced, skilled outdoorsmen do not need 2 pounds of corn, $40 lures, or any special legislation to be successful. They obey the laws, (man's AND nature's!) learn the habits of their quarry, and apply both science and lore to their pursuit. 

I have no problem with folks using bait, so long as it's legal. My conscience rests easier by planting food plots, but only because they provide a long-term benefit to deer and other animals, as well. Purists feel even food plots are cheating, and to them, I'm sure it is. I think it's important for everyone to draw their own, personal distinctions, while choosing not to cast stones.


----------



## slowpoke

Now I can watch some deer once in a while in my back yard, alone with the rabbits, squirrels, chip monks, birds, ect. ect.


----------



## Crowhunter

Now I can put my feeder back up .Bud


----------



## William H Bonney

broom_jm said:


> It is my understanding that in some areas of the NLP there is as few as 1 CO for every _TWO_ counties. One of my neighbors lets a former CO hunt on his land...where he has fed/baited deer, continuously, for time immemorial. He also plants rye and native grasses, so he is a good steward of his land, but the simple fact of the matter is that the DNR does not have the resources to enforce a baiting ban OR restriction! This latest reversal of baiting policy means practically nothing because there is not sufficient funding or staff to enforce it, one way or the other.
> 
> What's interesting to me is that outside of areas where baiting has been allowed, it is UNIVERSALLY detested by all true hunters. Go out west, or to any state where it's never been allowed, and ask any hunter what they think...they'll tell you baiting is cheating, plain n' simple. Oddly enough, I'm not really opposed to it, simply because Michigan also has a bad over-population of deer in some areas.
> 
> Having hunted over bait several years in Wisconsin, then hunted the same exact stands for several more years, I can tell you that baiting had little to no impact on our hunting success. Adult bucks simply don't come in to bait piles during the day and especially not during the rut. _Good hunters will be just as successful, with or without bait. _
> 
> Bait piles are to deer hunting what perfect baitfish imitation lures are to fisherman: They give the intrepid sportsman confidence that might otherwise be lacking, but they don't change the outcome much at all, for people who know what they're doing. Experienced, skilled outdoorsmen do not need 2 pounds of corn, $40 lures, or any special legislation to be successful. They obey the laws, (man's AND nature's!) learn the habits of their quarry, and apply both science and lore to their pursuit.
> 
> I have no problem with folks using bait, so long as it's legal. My conscience rests easier by planting food plots, but only because they provide a long-term benefit to deer and other animals, as well. Purists feel even food plots are cheating, and to them, I'm sure it is. I think it's important for everyone to draw their own, personal distinctions, while choosing not to cast stones.


:lol:

As if the natives weren't restless enough,,, this post oughta rile 'em up pretty good... :lol:


----------



## bassdisaster

Thousands of Bucks have been taken over BAIT! Simple as that, Mature bucks following does that come to bait.............yup their coming into the bait too! Who woulda guessed that!
I personally feel that we have restricted everyone long enough, what is freedom anyway? 
Is it having to pay to buy a hunting lisence? Is it having to pay a permit fee to buy a gun? Is it having to buy a lisence to fish? NO not at all!
So by restricting ourselves we enslave ourselves at the same time, This is not God's plan, He says Love me with all your mind, soul and strength, and Love your neighbor (all men) as your self, well this bashing baiters is NOT what id call love!

BD


----------



## terry

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

June 10, 2011

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014


Natural Resources Commission Votes to Lift Deer Baiting Ban


The Michigan Natural Resources Commission on Thursday voted 4-3 to lift the current deer baiting and feeding ban in the states Lower Peninsula. The ban had been in place since 2008, when Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) was detected in a deer at a private deer breeding facility in Kent County.

Baiting will still be prohibited in Deer Management Unit (DMU) 487, the six-county Bovine Tuberculosis zone in northeastern Lower Michigan. The counties where baiting will continue to be prohibited are Alcona, Alpena, Iosco, Montmorency, Oscoda and Presque Isle.

The NRC approved a proposal to allow baiting in limited quantities from Oct. 1 to Jan. 1. Hunters may place any type of bait, no more than two gallons at a time, across a 10-foot by 10-foot area per hunting location.

The NRC also reinstated recreational feeding of deer in the Lower Peninsula, with the exception of DMU 487. Property owners may place two gallons of bait on their property within 100 yards of their residence year-around.

The NRC also placed a three-year sunset on the regulations, which means it will reconsider the baiting issue again in 2014.

In 2008, the Department of Natural Resources announced it had detected the states first case of CWD in a three year-old female deer at a private deer breeding facility in Kent County. At the time, the Department followed protocol as outlined in the states emergency response plan for CWD and immediately banned baiting and feeding of white-tailed deer in the Lower Peninsula. The NRC then passed regulations making the ban permanent, but said it would reconsider the ban in three years, giving the DNR adequate time to perform disease testing and surveillance in the state for CWD.

In the three year period, the DNR tested thousands of white-tailed deer for CWD, but did not detect another case.

The NRC also directed the Department to work with the Legislature to strengthen the penalties for baiting violations. A potential bill sponsor has been identified who supports establishing an escalating scale of penalties for repeat offenders, which would include mandatory hunting license revocation.

If hunters do use bait, the DNR requests they not place bait repeatedly at the same point on the ground, and only place bait out when they are actively hunting. This may minimize the chance of direct and indirect exposure of deer to any unknown disease that may be present.

For more information about CWD, go to www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.

###



tss


----------



## turk877

simply amazing we had 2 deer in 2007 test positive and were in the ban area...............


----------



## steveh27

It's a sad day for the true sporting ethic.:sad:


----------

